# no ammo.



## honkerhavens (Dec 28, 2010)

was in at army supplus this am. they told me your ammo buying is over. dept. hls is buying it up as fast as its being made. when the manurfactors have orders hls puts in new order. they told me there will also be no orders for rifles.

just reporting what they gave me. hope this is wrong but not loking good.
may some of u guys have some better news.
seems hls has first call on all ammo.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

English please?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Homeland Security.

Quick! Put on your tinfoil hat!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Did he understand his question or yours?

his here hasn't found any ammo now for quite some time.

His is beginning to believe government is using tax payer money to keep ammo out of goosers(his) hands.
gonna get ugly soon.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

finding all I need...you might want to re-evaluate your search techniques.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> Homeland Security.
> 
> Quick! Put on your tinfoil hat!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Spring said:


> finding all I need...you might want to re-evaluate your search techniques.


Clue Gooser in on your top secret search technique for some 9mm, or I'd even settle for some small pistol primers.

Let a brother in on your secret.

Gooser


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> Clue Gooser in on your top secret search technique for some 9mm, or I'd even settle for some small pistol primers.
> 
> Let a brother in on your secret.
> 
> Gooser



The Walmart in Lakeside has a good bit of Federal Champion 9mm GMJ in 100 round packs right now; lesser amounts in Steamboat Springs and Grand Junction.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> Homeland Security.
> 
> Quick! Put on your tinfoil hat!


Say what you want but I can't find ammo, primers, powder or some other bullet making components locally. The shelfs at the local stores only have some shotgun ammo


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

sdnordahl said:


> Say what you want but I can't find ammo, primers, powder or some other bullet making components locally. The shelfs at the local stores only have some shotgun ammo


I can't get any trap loads. I can't get gunpowder. And the Shooting Preserve where I work my dog is having extreme difficulty getting ammo for shooters. 

Dick's sporting goods had a few boxes of field loads, no trap loads. I will be lucky if I can finish out my Winter League shoots. I probably won't have enough to get much practice let alone do the Championship shoot. I have enough components to maybe reload 1/2 a flat more.

I think that there is a problem although not sure what is the cause.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

BPS here has all the shotgun ammo you could want except 00 and slugs. Plenty of rifle other than 5.56 and .22. I got two boxes of RMC 9mm just because they had it. Plenty of 45, 357, 38, and 40. 
The Walmart here is hit and miss. I have seen he shelves full and empty in the past couple months. Always have hunting rounds (30-06, 270, 30-30). They actually had three AR type rifles in 5.56 and a couple 22's last weekend. More times than not they have at least a little of something. A month ago it was worse. 
The government ain't buying it to keep it from you. There was a major run on everything after sandy hook and with the gun control scare. Depending on where you live it is going to take a while to see it fully stocked again. Do you believe for a minute that manufactures are not running around the clock trying to pump it out? They are all about money and they can sell everything they make. They are chomping at the bit to get it out as fast as they can.
components are going to take longer in my opinion because they are more worried about ammo than selling primers and powder.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> BPS here has all the shotgun ammo you could want except 00 and slugs. Plenty of rifle other than 5.56 and .22. I got two boxes of RMC 9mm just because they had it. Plenty of 45, 357, 38, and 40.
> The Walmart here is hit and miss. I have seen he shelves full and empty in the past couple months. Always have hunting rounds (30-06, 270, 30-30). They actually had three AR type rifles in 5.56 and a couple 22's.
> *the government ain't buying it to keep it from you. *There was a major run on everything after sandy hook and with the gun control scare. Depending on where you live it is going to take a while to see it fully stocked again. Do you believe for a minute that manufactures are not running around the clock trying to pump it out? They are all about money and they can sell everything they make. They are chomping at the bit to get it out as fast as they can.


What is their reason for needing millions of rounds more than ever before stockpiled for all these various agencies?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

huntinman said:


> What is their reason for needing millions of rounds more than ever before stockpiled for all these various agencies?


Bingo! Several thousand going to SS offices


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not saying there isn't suspicious buying by the gov't, but for the ammo shortage you need to look at your neighbors. The ammo shortage has been due to hoarding. I have friends that have 20k rounds of .22 LR, not to mention their larger stuff. I talked to local dealer and he said the manufactures are running at full capacity but the stores can't keep it on the shelves.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish somone in the n/w In area could point me to some 9mm handgun ammo.It is non existent.
Plenty of rifle and shotgun shells.Never seen anything so crazy.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Spring said:


> The Walmart in Lakeside has a good bit of Federal Champion 9mm GMJ in 100 round packs right now; lesser amounts in Steamboat Springs and Grand Junction.


Just called all 3 locations, sporting goods manager said they have been out for weeks. They all tell me you have to be in the store on " truck night" and then lucky enough to have a place in line, even IF there is a box or two of 9mm or really Any pistol or small rifle ammo, it is gone in minutes.

Same with Walmarts along the front range. I check daily with three of them, and they haven't had 9 mm for MONTHS


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

huntinman said:


> What is their reason for needing millions of rounds more than ever before stockpiled for all these various agencies?


Budget cuts.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Tom. P. said:


> I wish somone in the n/w In area could point me to some 9mm handgun ammo.It is non existent.
> Plenty of rifle and shotgun shells.Never seen anything so crazy.


Here are the Walmarts in Indiana that currently have 9mm. "Limited" means less than 5 boxes. 

Federal Champion 9mm GMJ 100pk

StoreAddressCityStateZipcodeStatusSinceMonticello 27711088 W Broadway StMonticelloIN47960In stock03-Apr-2013 02:28:30Indianapolis 14597245 Us 31 SIndianapolisIN46227Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 16:19:36Indianapolis 158010617 E Washington StIndianapolisIN46229Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 16:19:32Elkhart 439930830 Old Us 20ElkhartIN46514Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 02:28:43Warsaw 13042501 Walton BlvdWarsawIN46582Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 16:19:46South Bend 3436700 W Ireland RdSouth BendIN46614Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 16:19:44Fort Wayne 502510420 Maysville RdFort WayneIN46835Limited stock 03-Apr-2013 16:13:41New Castle 17583167 S State Road 3New CastleIN47362Limited stock  


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> Just called all 3 locations, sporting goods manager said they have been out for weeks. They all tell me you have to be in the store on " truck night" and then lucky enough to have a place in line, even IF there is a box or two of 9mm or really Any pistol or small rifle ammo, it is gone in minutes.
> 
> Same with Walmarts along the front range. I check daily with three of them, and they haven't had 9 mm of MONTH s


Most of these stores will tell you that and often it's true. You should only go to the stores that you know have inventory and that's easy to find. In many cases you have to get the CS person to look the item up on their inventory. It's there; just often being held or hidden by employees. With a bit of nudging, it's amazing how things show up.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

sdnordahl said:


> Say what you want but I can't find ammo, primers, powder or some other bullet making components locally. The shelfs at the local stores only have some shotgun ammo


I've got a friend that has a very large gun store on the north side of Metro Atlanta. They are getting ammo at the same rate as they were before the buying rush, it just doesn't stay around for long at all. 

His explanation on reloading supplies was that companies like CCI and Winchester that make the components that we use to reload are using all of the primers, bullets, powders they can in finished product ammo. Why sell primers when you can put them in a complete cartridge and make a higher profit margin. Sounds logical to me.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Bear in mind that Wally World is having a huge problem nationwide putting anything on the shelves. Lots and lots of stuff in the back but too few employees to keep the checkouts manned and stock the shelves.

Around here I haven't noticed a shortage of anything I need to buy. Except for the Zombie Max loads. If ZA day comes, I am hosed.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Spring said:


> The Walmart in Lakeside has a good bit of Federal Champion 9mm GMJ in 100 round packs right now; lesser amounts in Steamboat Springs and Grand Junction.



I stop by that store regularly. They have less and less ammo since they opened.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> I stop by that store regularly. They have less and less ammo since they opened.



That's why you have to check their inventory before you go. No need to waste your time at a store that doesn't have what you need.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I make the rounds of local stores regularly. I stand in line at Gander Mountain on truck mornings.
.22 LR invisible
.223 close to invisible
9 mm hard to find
40 hit and miss
45 hit and miss

Whenever I find ammo in bulk, I buy it, whether I need it or not.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Spring said:


> That's why you have to check their inventory before you go. No need to waste your time at a store that doesn't have what you need.



I have found calling is not nearly as productive as just dropping by.


----------



## misarskennels (Mar 25, 2010)

Whenever I find ammo in bulk, I buy it, whether I need it or not.[/QUOTE]

And that's exactly why there is an (ammo shortage)!!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> I have found calling is not nearly as productive as just dropping by.


I agree. Just make sure the store your're dropping by has what you want before you go and you don't learn that by calling.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Nobody has answered the question regarding Uncle Sam buying it up as fast as they can... The govt is/has purchased more ammo than they will ever need or could possibly use in small arms.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Nobody has answered the question regarding Uncle Sam buying it up as fast as they can... The govt is/has purchased more ammo than they will ever need or could possibly use in small arms.



You're not the only one asking: http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbe...ecurity-its-time-for-a-national-conversation/


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

I work for the #1 firearm dealer in America. My buyers have been told by the Manufacturs that they are only operating at 70 percent. Homeland security is not buying it all up. Without going into a long detail that's all I am willing to type. Also if people would stop hoarding it when they find ammo on the shelf then more people could buy some. Just saying.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

ze6464 said:


> My buyers have been told by the Manufacturs that they are only operating at 70 percent.


That makes absolutely no sense. With the demand as it is, why are manufacturers only operating at 70%?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

ze6464 said:


> I work for the #1 firearm dealer in America. My buyers have been told by the Manufacturs that they are only operating at 70 percent. Homeland security is not buying it all up. Without going into a long detail that's all I am willing to type. Also if people would stop hoarding it when they find ammo on the shelf then more people could buy some. Just saying.



Its not just loaded ammo!!

Try and find 9mm reloading dies NEW CARBIDE!!! 3 die set...

I have a set that has been on back order from RCBS for 4 months,, they say another 8 weeks.

Small pistol primers..... Very hard to get.

( new 9mm brass difficult if not imposible)\

I have 200 cast bullets in 9mm on order, they have been ordered since the first of feb.. The company told me 3 more weeks till my order is scheduled to be manuafactured..

Gooser


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

People are clamoring for more than they would normally buy for a couple of reasons, one of which is the shortage has people hesitant to practice with and shoot up what they have, creating the perception that they need a buffer of ammo between what they generally keep and what they're are willing to blast away. The lack of trust in BHO is the second factor.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Spring said:


> People are clamoring for more than they would normally buy for a couple of reasons, one of which is the shortage has people hesitant to practice with and shoot up what they have, creating the perception that they need a buffer of ammo between what they generally keep and what they're are willing to blast away. The lack of trust in BHO is the second factor.



Or you could live in Colorado, where the legislature has no prohibited the transfer or sale of 15+ round magazines. It isn't paranoia, if they really are after you.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> Or you could live in Colorado, where the legislature has no prohibited the transfer or sale of 15+ round magazines. It isn't paranoia, if they really are after you.


That's because of geniuses like this: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi...es_can_be_reloaded.html#.UVywfOnez1s.facebook


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> Clue Gooser in on your top secret search technique for some 9mm, or I'd even settle for some small pistol primers.
> 
> Let a brother in on your secret.
> 
> Gooser


I went to 3 different stores today to find .22 cal Gooser and the one store that had LRHp was priced at 19.95 per 100. It's gonna get worse.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

ze6464 said:


> I work for the #1 firearm dealer in America. My buyers have been told by the Manufacturs that they are only operating at 70 percent. Homeland security is not buying it all up. Without going into a long detail that's all I am willing to type. _Also if people would stop hoarding it when they find ammo on the shelf_ then more people could buy some. Just saying.


Would it be better if they just went to the range and shot it all?


----------



## Duckme (May 31, 2012)

They wont have to ban fire arms if there is no amo


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

No 22 ,223,9mm to be had in VA been going to all big and small retailers and nothing. If you find it,they have a one box limit. It is hard to hoard at one box every 4 weeks.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> Bear in mind that Wally World is having a huge problem nationwide putting anything on the shelves. Lots and lots of stuff in the back but too few employees to keep the checkouts manned and stock the shelves.
> 
> Around here I haven't noticed a shortage of anything I need to buy. Except for the Zombie Max loads. If ZA day comes, I am hosed.


That sounds a lot like opinion and not fact. If you don't like Walmart then don't take the democrat approach and blame them, just don't shop there.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Saw some .223 boxes but no 5.56 rounds around. What's the deal with shortages on 22lr? Also prices are like 4x higher than 2 years ago.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a guy at the wal-mart I shop at. He told me that they, almost always, have ammo in the stock room. They just limit what they put out so that the first guy that comes in doesn't clean them out. They do this because they are not receiving any more than usual even though the demand has risen.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

sick lids said:


> What's the deal with shortages on 22lr?


 You can't reload rimfire.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Brad Turner said:


> I have a guy at the wal-mart I shop at. He told me that they, almost always, have ammo in the stock room. They just limit what they put out so that the first guy that comes in doesn't clean them out. They do this because they are not receiving any more than usual even though the demand has risen.


 That makes absolutely no sense.

They aren't making money in the stock room. They're making it at the register. And the register doesn't care if 200 boxes were bought by one guy, or 100 guys.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> They aren't making money in the stock room. They're making it at the register. And the register doesn't care if 200 boxes were bought by one guy, or 100 guys.


I agree, but it's a fact. I've known the guy for 20 years. This is what his manager has told him to do.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Brad Turner said:


> I have a guy at the wal-mart I shop at. He told me that they, almost always, have ammo in the stock room. They just limit what they put out so that the first guy that comes in doesn't clean them out. They do this because they are not receiving any more than usual even though the demand has risen.


They certainly don't do that at the two Walmarts' where I live. If they have ammo, it is sold out in 15 minutes or less.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

The Walmart stores in the Metro Denver area limit customers to three​ boxes of ammunition per day.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm plant manager for starline brass, we are running 24 hr 6 days a week. We are trying to build machinery as fast as we can. We produced 13 million cases last month. We are over 70 million back order. Basically we are sold out untill the end of the year. We can't take back order any more, because we can only hold credit cards numbers over 30 days. The federal goverment has not bought one piece of it, that I know of. A small amount could be loaded for city law inforcement agents. 

I do know the good old boys are nervous, with everything thats going on.

If you need shells and blanks for test and trials, better get started looking early.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr Wolf thank you for your response

gooser


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

The government buying it all up is tin foil hat stuff. I know of people who have stocked more than they should need in their lifetime. I am sure that there are millions like them. I know a guy who owns a gunship. He says that cannot keep anything on the shelf, the loons just keep coming back for more. He is trying to bank what he is making on the hysteria, he figures it can't last forever and someday sales have to crater. Personally I figure if I have a case of shotgun shells and a box of what my pistols and rifles use, I'm good.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Buzz said:


> The government buying it all up is tin foil hat stuff. I know of people who have stocked more than they should need in their lifetime. I am sure that there are millions like them. *I know a guy who owns a gunship.* He says that cannot keep anything on the shelf, the loons just keep coming back for more. He is trying to bank what he is making on the hysteria, he figures it can't last forever and someday sales have to crater. Personally I figure if I have a case of shotgun shells and a box of what my pistols and rifles use, I'm good.


You know a guy that owns a gunship?

Can I be your friend?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> You know a guy that owns a gunship?
> 
> Can I be your friend?


Hey, cut me some slack. I typed that on my iPhone!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

thebigcat said:


> That sounds a lot like opinion and not fact. If you don't like Walmart then don't take the democrat approach and blame them, just don't shop there.


Take off your tin foil hat, dude. Politics has nothing to do with what I said and it is not my opinion. It has been widely reported in the business press:

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-28/walmart-faces-the-cost-of-cost-cutting-empty-shelves
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...ss-stock-shelves-worsens-as-sales-stay-s.html

There was also a front page article about it last week in the WSJ--hardly a Democratic mouthpiece.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

[QUOTEThat makes absolutely no sense.

They aren't making money in the stock room. They're making it at the register. And the register doesn't care if 200 boxes were bought by one guy, or 100 guys.][/QUOTE]


That's not true. I went in to a large gun shop and they limited my purchases to 1 box of what ever item I needed. His reasoning was to save some for the next guy. OH it was a box of 209 primers


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> Take off your tin foil hat, dude. *Politics has nothing to do with this.* It has been widely reported in the business press:
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-28/walmart-faces-the-cost-of-cost-cutting-empty-shelves
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...ss-stock-shelves-worsens-as-sales-stay-s.html
> ...


Sorry, but political and financial implications have something to do with just about everything on the national stage. Especially something like this. Seen a "Big Sis" interview lately?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

In the past when I shot clays somewhat seriously, 200 rounds in one afternoon was just a normal practice day...
I have shot as many as 400...

I would do this 4 times amonth.

800 rounds minimum.

Buzz,, does it make me a "Loon" because I purchase wads in 10,000 qty, and primers the same? Lead by hundreads of pounds?I get a BIG price break! Am I a Hoarder?, a Prepper? or do I just enjoy a Sport? A Sport I have enjoyed for a LONG LONG TIME...
From smart purchases I have made in the past, based on those prices,, I can still load a box of "Trap" loads for less than 3.00 a box!! Can YOU get that price??
Am I a LOON because of that??

Even with the fact of me purchasing the components to reload pistol ammo,,, purchasing ALL the components at VERY inflated PRICES,, I can still load 9mm pistol ammo for about .15 cents a piece... SOME factory ammo, EVEN IF YOU BY IN PRICE REDUCED BULK QTY, run about .75 cents a piece..
Am I a KOOK cause I try and by BRASS in large QTY, to get a price break? By the bullets precision Cast in qty of 2000 to get a price break??
Again, buy PRIMERS in QTY?? I am a KOOK cause of this???

If you ask me,, Folk purchasing FACTORY ammo at these inflated prices right now, are the Kooky ones..I will say, I have been influenced to by ammo, if I can find it.. I CANT FIND IT!!!!!! ANYWHERE!!!!!!!! NO .22's. NO 9MM, NO .223..... NONE!!

I have been given contacts through this board to get some,, but it is very difficult,, and time consuming..

Gooser


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> In the past when I shot clays somewhat seriously, 200 rounds in one afternoon was just a normal practice day...
> I have shot as many as 400...
> 
> I would do this 4 times amonth.
> ...



It is not uncommon for each of the members of my club to buy 30 flats (cases) of trap loads at a time---cheap stuff. A single day of shooting can be 300 or more targets depending on what events you shoot and how much time you want to spend at the practice trap. I have also bought quantities such as you. 

If you are a loon, then so am I. I guess I am in good company.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Nobody has answered the question regarding Uncle Sam buying it up as fast as they can... The govt is/has purchased more ammo than they will ever need or could possibly use in small arms.


I did a few posts ago, budget cuts. Spend out your budget now cause it will be less next cycle. Same with every agency, spend it or lose it.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

ze6464 said:


> I work for the #1 firearm dealer in America. My buyers have been told by the Manufacturs that they are only operating at 70 percent. Homeland security is not buying it all up. Without going into a long detail that's all I am willing to type. Also if people would stop hoarding it when they find ammo on the shelf then more people could buy some. Just saying.


 Ferderal is running 3 shifts at 100%. DPMS is running 100%, Ruger is running 100%. Not sure who your source is but I do not believe it to be industry wide, maybe a few.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Try buying ammo thru internet. I'm on back order until June/July for 22 LR, 22 short, 9mm, 380ACP. Seems like any handgun ammo is in short supply. Just purchased 22Lr rifle and retailer kept one box of 50rds for me to use. Rest was for other customers limit one box!

Here in Florida there's a shortage everywhere.
Good luck.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Buzz said:


> The government buying it all up is tin foil hat stuff. I know of people who have stocked more than they should need in their lifetime. I am sure that there are millions like them. I know a guy who owns a gunship. He says that cannot keep anything on the shelf, the loons just keep coming back for more. He is trying to bank what he is making on the hysteria, he figures it can't last forever and someday sales have to crater. Personally I figure if I have a case of shotgun shells and a box of what my pistols and rifles use, I'm good.


This is probably POTUS stuff, which I try to avoid. I think your views are - understandably - shaped by where you live.

I live in a state where it will soon be illegal to purchase, sell, or transfer magazines that hold more than 15 rounds.
I live in a state where the US Representative for the state's capital does not know what a magazine is.
I read that if I lived in Connecticut, I would need to register my AR15 rifles, and register my high capacity magazines.
Do you really believe that there are not people who are looking to create an ammunition registry?

It isn't paranoia, or hysteria, if it's grounded in fact


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> This is probably POTUS stuff, which I try to avoid. I think your views are - understandably - shaped by where you live.
> 
> I live in a state where it will soon be illegal to purchase, sell, or transfer magazines that hold more than 15 rounds.
> I live in a state where the US Representative for the state's capital does not know what a magazine is.
> ...



Ted

You read my mind. I live within NYC limits. You can guess my views. I think I am not permitted to have over 200 rounds in total. Bloomberg is my Mayor. Cuomo is my Governor ("You don't need 10 bullets to kill a deer!")


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> This is probably POTUS stuff, which I try to avoid. I think your views are - understandably - shaped by where you live.
> 
> I live in a state where it will soon be illegal to purchase, sell, or transfer magazines that hold more than 15 rounds.
> I live in a state where the US Representative for the state's capital does not know what a magazine is.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> This is probably POTUS stuff, which I try to avoid. I think your views are - understandably - shaped by where you live.
> 
> I live in a state where it will soon be illegal to purchase, sell, or transfer magazines that hold more than 15 rounds.
> I live in a state where the US Representative for the state's capital does not know what a magazine is.
> ...


Thanks Ted


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

we have a pawn and gun shop and cant get anything unless willing to pay INFLATED prices which in turn makes our customers think its US thats gouging when its not Im no crazy conspiracy theorist but why does NOAA(the weather people) and SS need millions of rounds when they have never needed one single round since their inception?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Might ax them why they need 2,700 MRAP (Mine resistant Armor Protected Vehicles? Seriously we need vehicles with gun ports and bullet resistant glass (rated to .50 cal.)? I'm all good with protecting our gooberment employees but do we really need this on the streets of your home town? Afghanistan- YUP!! Portland- not so much. That is in addition to the 1.6 BILLION rounds of ammo. This would support consuming ammo at the rate that we did at the height of the Iraq war for roughly 20 years. Most of is hollow point ammo (not legal by international law to use in combat) and in pistol calibers.

It ain't paranioa if you have the data regards

Bubba


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Folks, there is reason for concern. As a country we are at a crossroads. If we can't overcome the predicament we have been put in I'm afraid we are in for dangerous times ahead.

Swack

P.S. Praise God and pass the ammunition! (If you can find any!)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ssabullets.asp


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ssabullets.asp


Snopes is wholly owned and operated by the Obummer administration. Even these folks think that DHS is buying MRAPS: http://www.dhs.gov/photo/hsi-using-armored-vehicles-training-ice

Things that make you say hmmmmm...... regards

Bubba


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2yGzHfy7s

This is what the president of the U.S. had to say about. " Just as well funded". WOW you can buy a lot of bullets with that kind of dough


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Pete

Government intrusion on everything. Fascism.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

theses are not my words


I think everyone would do well to get more information about how federal contracting works, particularly about IDIQ’s. It is not how much they actually plan to take delivery of. There is usually an amount they will receive, and a second amount that they reserve the right to demand. They can contracturally tie up the production capability of the manufacturer by simply demanding additional amounts of ammo up to a specified maximum. The manufacturer then, by law must fill government orders first, thus choking off supply to the civilian market. If done carefully and properly the federal government could still conceivably use such contracting practices to this purpose with legitimacy, and without the political ramifications of simply seizing ammunition production facilities under emergency powers. Don’t worry about where the ammo is going or why. Worry that every round they buy/demand will not be available to the citizens. Then ask why.


IDIQ"S ===== Idefinated deliverty,, Indefinate Quantity contracts.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

I was just looking at some of my older 223. 100 rounds was 29.99, still got the label on the box! I cant believe what a box is going for today.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Recent Associated Press Article in the Denver Post 

http://www.denverpost.com/nationwor...mors-have-ammunition-flying-off-store-shelves


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I dont think the govermental purchase of ammuntion ( read hollow points) is a rumor..
It HAS been confirmed. 
Its aslo curious the type of bullet purchased. Hollow points. Not the usual bullet choice for target and training purposes from what I am told..

[HR][/HR]Feds Buy Two Billion Rounds of Ammunition





Something strange is going on. Federal non-military agencies have bought two _billion_ rounds of ammunition in the last 10 months. The Obama Administration says that federal law enforcement agents *need* the ammunition for “mandatory quarterly firearms qualifications and other training sessions.”Radio show host Mark Levin is suspicious. He commented:​To provide some perspective, experts estimate that at the peak of the Iraq war American troops were firing around 5.5 million rounds per month. At that rate, the [Department of Homeland Security] is armed now for a 24-year Iraq war. A 24-year Iraq war! I’m going to tell you what I think is going on. I don’t think domestic insurrection. Law enforcement and national security agencies, they play out multiple scenarios. … I’ll tell you what I think they’re simulating: the collapse of our financial system, the collapse of our society and the potential for widespread violence, looting, killing in the streets, because that’s what happens when an economy collapses. I suspect that just in case our fiscal situation, our monetary situation, collapses, and following it the civil society collapses, that is the rule of law, they want to be prepared. I know why the government’s arming up: It’s not because there’s going to be an insurrection; it’s because our society is unraveling.​Even though the National Rifle Association says that the amount of ammunition bought isn’t excessive, considering the number of federal agents and the fact that the ammunition is used over a five-year period, there are others who question why the need for so many federal agents. Among them is Jeff Knox, director of The Firearms Coalition, who said:
It’s not the number of bullets we need to worry about but the number of feds with guns it takes to use those bullets. There are currently more than 70 different federal law enforcement agencies employing over 120,000 officers with arrest and firearms authority . . . That’s an increase of nearly 30 percent between 2004 and 2008. If the trends have continued upward at a relatively steady rate, that would put the total number of federal law enforcement officers at somewhere between 135,000 and 145,000. That’s a pretty staggering number, especially when you consider that there are only an estimated 765,000 state and local law enforcement officers. That means that about one in seven law enforcement officers in the country works directly for the federal government, not a local jurisdiction.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/02/17/Feds-Buy-2-Billion-Rounds-Of-Ammunition

Ted,

In your days gone by, did you guys train and qualify shooting hollow points?

Gooser​


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Pete said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2yGzHfy7s
> 
> This is what the president of the U.S. had to say about. " Just as well funded". WOW you can buy a lot of bullets with that kind of dough


I thought this was called the National Guard? What National Security Force is he talking about?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Ted,
> 
> In your days gone by, did you guys train and qualify shooting hollow points?
> 
> Gooser​


Yes, you train with what you carry


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

[QUOTEI thought this was called the National Guard? What National Security Force is he talking about?][/QUOTE]

My guess is, the agencies that ordered millions of targets with a picture of grand pa ,,,a pregnent woman ,,,and a child on them. Home land security and fema,,,


http://theallegiant.com/dhs-target-children-and-pregnant-women/

Pete


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

9 mm lead safe bullets (for reloading) in stock now at cabelas
http://m.cabelas.com/cabelas/product?cid=&id=705589


----------

